# Six Sided Mystery Jar



## Jason (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone know what kind of jar this is? It's twenty ounces and measures 6 1/2 by 2 1/4 inches. It's embossed on the bottom 3046 and a illegible mark that looks like an x.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm GUESSING it's a British food container.


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! That got my search oriented correctly.  Looks like it's a mustard or persevere jar that had a tin closure with a metal spring. Not sure who made it though. The Kearns jars are octogons.

http://www.sha.org/bottle...BCo1916/pages34-35.jpg
http://www.sha.org/bottle/kgbco1916.htm


----------



## botlguy (Jul 13, 2014)

I do believe that those are, if not it, are very close. I suspect other companies made similar products. My British guess was only a possibility.


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2014)

It helped. The British jar guess led me to search for English chow jars and that led me to this catalog. They made a varient of it. I assume other American companies did too. I actually found a box of those spring clips in a shed in South Texas. I didn't buy them though. I wonder if farmers reused them as canning jars.


----------

